# speed plant growing fail



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I tried a little experiment, I put a 1 bunch of Asian Ambulia in a plastic container, water and added a diy co2, then I left it in the backyard for 2 days thinking it will grow faster in the natural sun light, what a complete failure. I came back to check it after 2 days and most of the leafs are white and the stem is turning white. I guess too much sun?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

oh forgot to mention I just added cold water from the hose no declorinator or anything like that. Maybe I should add a little house hold ammonia so the plant can have something to feed on?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

don't think it was too much light... they like bright light. 

turning white might be from not enough nutrients, so maybe start there. 

but it is already a fast growing plant in a tank, so I'm not sure why you would want it to grow any faster.

uhhh and I wouldn't dose ammonia, you won't have any bacteria, since you are just adding tap water, in the tank to break it down to nitrite -> nitrate so it won't do you any good.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

that is true it does grow fast, I was just bored and decided to do an experiment, maybe next time I should add some fish food or a guppy fry.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Probably too much UV from the sunlight. This happens to terrestrial plants that have been grown indoors when you put them outside and expose them to full sun without some acclimatization. While glass stops most UV, plastic doesn't.

If you want to try it again, put the container in shade for a few days, then move it to where it gets sun, but not from about 10am to 4pm for a few days. It may be ready for full sun after that. If you see any of the white 'burn marks', go slower.

As for adding ammonia or other fertilizer, don't worry about bacteria. Plants will grab ammonia in competition with the bacteria, and there are plenty of bacteria on the plant and in tap water.

If you want to add fish, be very careful. A small container of water outdoors will experience wide temperature swings, and in the sun may get hot enough to kill the fish.

N.B. Watch out for mosquito larvae. You don't want to breed mosquitoes unless you can get all the larvae to feed to your fish! Either remove the floating egg clusters to a 'grow-out' container, or once a week, take out the plants, shaking them well under water, and pour the water through a fine fish net to collect the larvae.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would agree with bae. The sun burned those plants. I had a similar experience back in May. Not only do you have the UV to contend with, but the sun is much stronger than any light you might have had the plants under indoors.


----------

